
T-Mobile May Suffer if AT&T Deal Fails  - px
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/09/02/technology/t-mobile-may-suffer-if-att-deal-fails.html
======
michaelpinto
Never mind T-Mobile -- I'm an AT&T iPhone user and honestly I was excited
about them adding the network infrastructure of T-Mobile. I'm now out of
contract and fear being stuck with them for two years if this deal doesn't go
through.

